# Thorn Backdrop with Netting



## Liesl (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi,

I am new here, so sorry if I over read a similar post.
I am volunteering at our local community ballet at the set designer and our newest production is 'Sleeping Beauty'. I would like to create a three section thorn backdrop (2 drops would be 30'x15, 1 30'x20). I was thinking to use netting as a support for a three-dimensional thorn vine backdrop. Our stage is 30' by 50', so I am wondering if I could use 'normal' industrial netting or should I go with opera netting? Also has anyone ever done something like this and did it work out? Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Robert (Feb 4, 2015)

From my design of "Into the Woods," in 1996. Backdrop is cut out muslin with netting glued to the back. Don't remember exactly what netting I used, but my budgets were always small, so it was probably the cheapest I could find. I think it was three separate sections of netting.


----------



## Liesl (Feb 4, 2015)

Thank you so much Robert, that is exactly what I am looking for! The setting looks stunning! Will order the cheapest netting and we have tons of muslin to make some roses with it. You just made my day!


----------



## Robert (Feb 4, 2015)

I can't remember if we used hot glue or clear silicon to adhere the net to the cut drop. After applying the adhesive we then applied a smallish patch of muslin to sandwich the netting between the drop and patch. Helps hold the net better. Good luck.


----------



## Liesl (Feb 4, 2015)

Robert said:


> I can't remember if we used hot glue or clear silicon to adhere the net to the cut drop. After applying the adhesive we then applied a smallish patch of muslin to sandwich the netting between the drop and patch. Helps hold the net better. Good luck.



Thanks, didn't even think about that yet. You can see I am pretty well prepared for this job lol


----------



## kicknargel (Feb 5, 2015)

Can you post a link to the netting you're thinking of using? 1) you may get more advice, and 2) if it's good, others may want to use it.


----------



## Liesl (Feb 7, 2015)

kicknargel said:


> Can you post a link to the netting you're thinking of using? 1) you may get more advice, and 2) if it's good, others may want to use it.



here is the link to the netting we ordered: http://gourock.com/mcart/index.cgi?ID=205980265&PID=IT1070&code=13.

I am thinking of having a blog how to make this backdrop on my page, will be more than happy to share the link to the blog as soon as it done also.


----------



## microstar (Feb 7, 2015)

Liesl said:


> Thanks, didn't even think about that yet. You can see I am pretty well prepared for this job lol



I would use plain ol' Elmers white glue, thinned down a little, to sandwich the netting with the muslin rose applique on the downstage face with a muslin patch on the upstage side. Much less messy and cheaper than silicon or hot glue as you can just paint it on and it will be super strong.


----------



## DuckJordan (Feb 7, 2015)

microstar said:


> I would use plain ol' Elmers white glue, thinned down a little, to sandwich the netting with the muslin rose applique on the downstage face with a muslin patch on the upstage side. Much less messy and cheaper than silicon or hot glue as you can just paint it on and it will be super strong.


I'd use wood glue thinned, same stuff you'd use to stretch/apply muslin to a flat, would hold up much better than their paper white glue and would help preserve the muslin

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## usetedaj (Feb 7, 2015)

I just finished making a bunch of tree drops with black 15 oz. Encore, using Rosebrand's "Scenery Netting" as a backer. This was our method:

Cartoon the tree shapes out onto large pieces of kraft paper taped together. (We had mirrors of the same tree, so this way we only had to cartoon it once.)
Sew the panels together, hem, add webbing, grommets, bottom hem, etc. If desired, sew the netting into the webbing as well.
Lay the drops out, face down, on a temporary floor of paper on top of homasote.
Trace the patterns onto the back side with chalk, and cut out the shapes.
Use pushpins to hold the cut drops in their position. The homasote floor came very much in handy for this.
Lay the netting out on the back side of the drops, very straight.
We used hot-melt glue to hold the netting in place, one drop of glue per strand of netting. Anywhere the branches were larger than 4" or so, we used two rows of glue around each opening. If the branch was narrow, we just did one row on each side of the branch.
Hang the drop up, and trim off any excess netting.


----------



## kicknargel (Feb 8, 2015)

One possible downside is that your netting is nylon rather than cotton. Could have implications for gluing. Also could have problems in terms of flammability. 

Not to be a kill-joy.


----------



## Liesl (Feb 9, 2015)

kicknargel said:


> One possible downside is that your netting is nylon rather than cotton. Could have implications for gluing. Also could have problems in terms of flammability.
> 
> Not to be a kill-joy.



The netting is fire retardant (at least that is what the seller told us)


----------



## Liesl (Feb 9, 2015)

usetedaj said:


> I just finished making a bunch of tree drops with black 15 oz. Encore, using Rosebrand's "Scenery Netting" as a backer. This was our method:
> 
> Cartoon the tree shapes out onto large pieces of kraft paper taped together. (We had mirrors of the same tree, so this way we only had to cartoon it once.)
> Sew the panels together, hem, add webbing, grommets, bottom hem, etc. If desired, sew the netting into the webbing as well.
> ...



Thanks for the help. We will start working on it this week, let you all know how it is going....


----------

